

A Mathematically Proven Way to Achieve Happiness - caustic
http://www.astatespacetraveler.com/a-mathematically-proven-way-to-achieve-happiness/

======
abc_lisper
Umm.. Did you see my jaw? God damnit , where is it.

Lovely article!

